# Arizona sheriff leaves Romney post, vows to continue campaign amid allegations



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Reuters
Nov. 24, 2011: Pinal County Sheriff Paul Babeu speaks during a news conference in Apache Junction, Ariz.
Paul Babeu, a prominent Arizona sheriff and congressional candidate, left his post in Mitt Romney's Republican presidential campaign Saturday as he battled allegations that he tried to intimidate a male ex-lover. 
Babeu confirmed in a press conference Saturday that he is gay, after the story of the relationship was published Thursday in an alternative weekly newspaper. The Pinal County Sheriff, though, adamantly denied claims Saturday that he tried to threaten the man, a Mexican immigrant and a former campaign volunteer, with deportation if their past relationship was made public. 

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/02/18/arizona-sheriff-steps-down-from-romney-campaign-post-amid-allegations/?test=latestnews#ixzz1mmm01igd​


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Paul Babeu, a prominent Arizona sheriff and congressional candidate,*

sounds like he's on his way to being a fine politician


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hold a clambake and everything will be fine.


----------

